# Getting a tattoo after breakup



## gfin (Sep 13, 2010)

Me and my wife have now seperated. It looks very likely for good. I have always wanted a tattoo but she didn't. 

I have booked myself into get one in two weeks. It has a bit of meaning in it for me I have chosen an anchor with the word scribed through it "HOPE" 

For me it will always remind me that Christ is the anchor for my soul and no matter what there is going on there is always Hope. Anyway im a bit nervous about it.

Anybody here get one just after a split?


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

Nope, but I did get one after I survived a bacterial infection in my heart about 7 years ago. I came really, really close to dying and by the grace of God I survived. After I had that last ultrasound that showed my heart back to normal I went and got one myself. It's of a pair of Angels wings tied with wires to nail (all done in black) and running around the edges of the nail I have some blood done in Red. 

It represents Gods grace and love that he offers us. We can choose to tie that grace down to earthly issues, or we can surrender ourselves and follow his spirit.

Your tat sounds awesome, and it has a lot of really deep meaning, good choice!!!


----------



## olivia234 (Sep 19, 2010)

i did get one after a relationship break down many years ago i got a lion representing that a lion is strong and that i am now stronger having gone through the break up and surviving it! tatts are great especially when they have meaning


----------



## Skuba (Aug 29, 2010)

Wife just told me its over for good. I too always wanted to get one, but I couldnt ever think of what to get that would mean something forever. So, I designed a cross, made from two infinity signs with my wedding date inscribed on it. For me, I am religous, not as much as I probable should be, but nevertheless, its to remind me that my faith that god will help me through this and will alway be there for me, and that I didnt give up on my marriage, I said forever and I ment it. I dont want to ever forget. And, if somehow, sometime, I fall in love with someone else, they can know that if I say forever, I mean forever. Most friends like the idea, some however dont think I should get the wedding date on it. Its not like Im putting her name or anything. That date meant and means a lot to me. I dont think Ill regret it. Regaurdless, it will be positioned where it can filled in if I ever do. Anyway, good luck.


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

I didn't get one after a break up, but I do have two that have special meanings to me. Don't be nervous...it'll be fine.


----------



## BigBadWolf (Nov 30, 2009)

Beware, tattoos are addictive.


----------



## gfin (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies guys got my appt booked for two weeks time!


----------



## separatedmomof3 (Oct 6, 2010)

Gfin - Did you get your tattoo?? What did you end up getting?

I have one that I actually got a few years ago while my husband was gone on a business trip. Mine is on my lower back and is a package bow. It has special meaning for us and I actually got it for him. We have now been separated for 6 weeks and he is talking divorce, I don't want one but I am somewhat at his mercy right now (he holds all the cards). I have an idea for a new one if we end up divorcing, I might get it even if we don't. I want to get four butterflies on my side torso representing me and my three kids and that we are able to change from one thing; a cacoon into something beautiful a butterfly. We will see, only time will tell.

Let me know if you got yours?


----------



## gfin (Sep 13, 2010)

Yeah thanks I got an anchor with the word hope scrolled on it. It looks really good and reminds me Christ is an anchor for the sole.

Let me know how you get on will ya.


----------

